# 3 times, not "One and Done"



## richg99 (Jul 30, 2018)

Only hooked one 17 inch bass on the lake today. 

But, I never before had a LM bass come after and hit a topwater (Spittin" Image) THREE times before he got it. 

I am more used to "One and Done" topwater hits. Fun few moments!


----------



## SeaFaring (Jul 30, 2018)

Clearly, that bass wanted to be caught. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Jul 30, 2018)

Persistance pays off! Wait, that’s only 2 Ps, not 3!


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 31, 2018)

Sounds like instincts just kept kicking in. Pretty decent fish too.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 31, 2018)

Well, I may have learned something here. 

Most of the time, when I get a topwater hit and the fish misses it, I leave the lure in that same spot. I am hoping that the attacker will circle back and whack it again. That really doesn't happen often enough.

Perhaps, the next time, I should leave it there for a second or two, and then re-start the retrieve quickly. With the "injured" bait trying to get away, I might trigger another reaction bite. That reaction bite might come from the original fish, or another that was summoned by the topwater splash and action.

I often see other fish following any bass that I am bringing in.
Worth a try if I get the opportunity.

regards, rich


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 31, 2018)

In the summer i often keep a wacky rigged senko on deck ready to go for those chasers.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 31, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Perhaps, the next time, I should leave it there for a second or two, and then re-start the retrieve quickly.


When this happens in saltwater - bass or bluefish - I'll leave it there, then TWITCH it ... if the twitch doesn't prompt a strike, then I'll retrieve it. 

Another tip, if a friend is fishing with you, have them throw their lure near your's ... just make sure it is a GOOD friend though, in case it's a big fish!


----------



## handyandy (Jul 31, 2018)

Often times with smallies or even largemouth if they are schooled up feeding, for me during the fall feed up times this is when I encounter schooled fish. I throw a double fluke rig, it's not often, but at times I have hooked a fish one fluke, and another fish follows them then grabs the second fluke. My wife, friends, and myself included have caught a number of bass that were ones following in one that was hooked already. Like I said for me this is most common in the fall when they're feeding heavily for the winter, or spring prespawn. Can be a lot of fun when you do get follows, I've had my wife drop her rod she just made a cast with to grab a free one to throw a lure at following fish, and it usually works. Top water if a fish misses especially on a walk the dog type bait, after a swing and miss I keep it going or speed it up sometimes it works. My logic is like you said already rich when a bass is hitting fleeing bait fish on the surface it's not like the bait fish is gonna stop if it's being chased. Having a follow up bait can be key cause I think it imitates if the bass had hit the bait fish and stunned it causing it to sink down slowly twitching. A senko or fluke would imitate that well I think. It has worked with me my wife fishes flukes a lot, she has caught a lot of fish that were a swing and miss on lures I was throwing.


----------

